# What are the best brake cables for featherbrakes



## Juanfco3 (Dec 13, 2007)

I normaly run powercordz but i'm not sure these will be compatible with featherbrakes 199 since they have such a small pinch area they might slip or tear the fibers. Do any of you have a recomendation.


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

Alligator I-Links. You might find SwissStop green pads will give you better braking too. The stock pads are only OK.


----------

